# Duck Tolling Retrievers



## GoldenJules (Aug 18, 2013)

i have a golden retriever puppy named Max also..... great pics


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pics. Did you get to see their dance, the one hey do that attracts the ducks? I've seen footage of it and its quite amazing how it works. I don't know if the dogs only do it in the presence of ducks or what...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

To me their e egret level is comparable to a border collie. They just have a level of intensity that is hard to match. They are very smart!


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I had one for 10 years. Very smart and very intense when working, and laid back and mellow when lounging around the house.

Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like a miniature golden retriever!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duck tolling retrievers*

They are just adorable! What a great picture!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Tollers are very intense, high energy dogs. Beautiful beach, btw.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the picture!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, must have been quite a unique experience meeting them.

I've only seen pictures of Tollers, never have met one yet.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Tollers are very intense, high energy dogs. Beautiful beach, btw.


Sounds just like my Kerrie Ann haha. She is a 10 month old Brittany has is very intense and high energy. Maybe if I get a Duck Tolling, they can wear each other out lol


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I do field training with a group of them. They are so fast on the retrieve it's amazing! But they just need another bumper or bird to chase immediately! Drive, intensity and enthusiasm all in one dog. Plus they are little. Up here there is a large contingent used by our ski patrol at the local ski resort. They are super good at finding people that are lost or hurt.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

This is Riley, one of a group of dogs we sometimes meet up with on weekends. He is totally focused on getting that ball, over and over with no let up. The goldens in the group are much more social with both the other dogs and their owners.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I love Tollers - they are wonderful dogs! Very high energy, but so much fun.


----------



## readmeli (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm a lucky Toller owner! My pup is 10 months old. I was introduced to the breed by my parents who got a pup 4 years ago, along with my uncle. They are spectacular dogs - so insanely smart! Lots of drive, lots of energy... But like all dogs, it depends on their lifestyle. My uncle is retired and laid back.... so is his Toller. My parents are retired, too - but not laid back! My dad works in the woods all day, and his Toller accompanies him. RUN RUN RUN. But she has an excellent "off" switch, too. When its not time to work/play... we chill out.

I decided on a Toller because I LOVE agility and wanted something a bit smaller than my previous 50 lb Border Collie, but with the same drive & intensity. And oh yeah, did I ever get it.  34 lbs of LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's a treat, and a real character. But very on-breed. Loves "her" people - happy to meet others - but really is just interested in US (me).


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

readmeli said:


> I'm a lucky Toller owner! My pup is 10 months old. I was introduced to the breed by my parents who got a pup 4 years ago, along with my uncle. They are spectacular dogs - so insanely smart! Lots of drive, lots of energy... But like all dogs, it depends on their lifestyle. My uncle is retired and laid back.... so is his Toller. My parents are retired, too - but not laid back! My dad works in the woods all day, and his Toller accompanies him. RUN RUN RUN. But she has an excellent "off" switch, too. When its not time to work/play... we chill out.
> 
> I decided on a Toller because I LOVE agility and wanted something a bit smaller than my previous 50 lb Border Collie, but with the same drive & intensity. And oh yeah, did I ever get it.  34 lbs of LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's a treat, and a real character. But very on-breed. Loves "her" people - happy to meet others - but really is just interested in US (me).


 
She's beautiful!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

readmeli said:


> I'm a lucky Toller owner! My pup is 10 months old. I was introduced to the breed by my parents who got a pup 4 years ago, along with my uncle. They are spectacular dogs - so insanely smart! Lots of drive, lots of energy... But like all dogs, it depends on their lifestyle. My uncle is retired and laid back.... so is his Toller. My parents are retired, too - but not laid back! My dad works in the woods all day, and his Toller accompanies him. RUN RUN RUN. But she has an excellent "off" switch, too. When its not time to work/play... we chill out.
> 
> I decided on a Toller because I LOVE agility and wanted something a bit smaller than my previous 50 lb Border Collie, but with the same drive & intensity. And oh yeah, did I ever get it.  34 lbs of LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's a treat, and a real character. But very on-breed. Loves "her" people - happy to meet others - but really is just interested in US (me).


One of these days I want to own a Duck Tolling Retriever...with the Golden and Brittany...I will never have a dull moment at home haha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

readmeli said:


> I'm a lucky Toller owner! My pup is 10 months old. I was introduced to the breed by my parents who got a pup 4 years ago, along with my uncle. They are spectacular dogs - so insanely smart! Lots of drive, lots of energy... But like all dogs, it depends on their lifestyle. My uncle is retired and laid back.... so is his Toller. My parents are retired, too - but not laid back! My dad works in the woods all day, and his Toller accompanies him. RUN RUN RUN. But she has an excellent "off" switch, too. When its not time to work/play... we chill out.
> 
> I decided on a Toller because I LOVE agility and wanted something a bit smaller than my previous 50 lb Border Collie, but with the same drive & intensity. And oh yeah, did I ever get it.  34 lbs of LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's a treat, and a real character. But very on-breed. Loves "her" people - happy to meet others - but really is just interested in US (me).


How lucky are you..........

They're beautiful and sound like awesome dogs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Who are your Toller's out of? I know alot of Toller breeders and Titan best friend was a toller..


----------



## readmeli (Apr 10, 2013)

Titan, Emme is out of Vermilion's rah Rah Ramona (Riga), they are from northern MN, and Readyfor's Max. This everyone...

Psst, she was in doggie day care yesterday, and snoozed happily all evening long! What a nice break it was for me! lol!


----------

